# How to repair gouged MDF?



## JohnEinNJ (Dec 22, 2011)

So I just finished building Wood Magazine's tilt-top workbench (like this: http://lumberjocks.com/projects/57008), and was trimming up the maple band around the edge with a router. The router grabbed onto the edge, and did a little dance on the MDF top, making about a 1/2 inch deep by 3 inch long gouge . What's the best way to fill & repair MDF?


----------



## tyskkvinna (Mar 23, 2010)

I have had decent luck with MDF sawdust and glue (since, yknow, that's basically what it is right now!)


----------



## timbit2006 (Jan 6, 2012)

When filling holes in MDF drywall compound works very good but I doubt it'd work in your situation.


----------



## Alexandre (May 26, 2012)

I think some sanding dust mixed with glue to make a nice thick mixture and pour it in, then when dry, sand it (Gosh, Wear a dust mask while doing this) and there you go! Hope this helps


----------



## mark4345 (Oct 7, 2011)

bondo


----------



## Wdwerker (Apr 14, 2012)

Bondo rules! Drywall compound would only be for vertical surfaces.


----------



## canadianchips (Mar 12, 2010)

Liz said it best. Sawdust and glue.


----------



## doughan (Apr 22, 2011)

saw dust and glue or bondo….bondo if you are in a hurry…..mix it hot and fast then use a putty knife to get it close before it gets to hard.


----------



## AandCstyle (Mar 21, 2012)

+1 Bondo


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

bondo, yeah buddy


----------



## mtenterprises (Jan 10, 2011)

Router out the damaged area and insert a new MDF patch, glue as needed.
MIKE


----------



## JohnEinNJ (Dec 22, 2011)

Thanks to everyone for your responses. Just to wrap this up, I believe mtenterprises' response (rout out damaged area & patch) is the "right" way to do it. But since a router mishap - due to my inexperience - is what caused the problem in the first place, I decided to do it one of the "less right" ways: glue mixed with sawdust. It took two days to dry enough to be sandable. Not pretty, but it worked.


----------



## mtenterprises (Jan 10, 2011)

The only way you are going to learn is try and do. Now you will continue to look at your repair and say to yourself "I should have done it right" and one of these days you will make that repair correct.
MIKE


----------



## DS (Oct 10, 2011)

MDF + Bondo = MFEO


----------



## DaddyZ (Jan 28, 2010)

I would have filled with epoxy


----------



## madts (Dec 30, 2011)

Durham's rock hard water putty. This stuff is awesome.


----------



## mtenterprises (Jan 10, 2011)

Durham's rock hard water putty. Yes that stuff is good for all kinds of filling and molding. Works better than plaster of paris to make neckerchief slids from.
MIKE


----------



## Andywoj (Jun 25, 2012)

Automotive body filler works great. It does not shrink, sands well and will take finish.
Andy


----------

